# New TTF Tamer Elite Series Rods - PRESALE!



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

TTF is excited to unveil our newest line of premium inshore casting rods: the Tamer Elite Series.










For the last several years we've been listening to what people ask for in a rod and we believe the Tamer Elite Series is going to make a lot of anglers very happy. The Tamer Elite casting rods are sensitive, lightweight, durable, and best of all, made from TOP-QUALITY 100% American components! And yes, we mean ONE-HUNDRED PERCENT AMERICAN. The blank, the guides, the eyes, the reel seat... if it's on the Tamer Elite Series, it comes from the USA. We're extremely proud to say that.

*A Rod With A Cause
*When you buy a Tamer Elite rod, you'll be helping out two fantastic causes: Warrior's Weekend and Fishing's Future. For each Tamer Elite Series rod sold, Warrior's Weekend and Fishing's Future will EACH receive 10% of the profits. That's not 10% divided amongst both causes - that's 10% EACH!

TTF strongly supports both of these organizations and we can't say how proud we are to be able to help their causes through the sales of the Tamer Elite Series rods. For more information about both organizations, visit the website links below.

http://www.FishingsFuture.org/
http://www.WarriorsWeekend.org/

*Pricing and Availability*
We've field-tested these rods and we're confident that the Tamer Elite Series will go toe-to-toe with any premium stick on the market today. But one thing you won't find on the Tamer Elite Series is a premium price tag. A rod of this quality would typically sell for $250.00-plus at retailers. When the Tamer Elite hits the market it will be priced at $179.99. We assure you that you simply WILL NOT find a rod of this caliber in this price range from any other manufacturer. One way we're able to keep the price below other premium offerings is to offer these rods for purchase DIRECTLY from TTF. These rods will not be available at retailers.

As stated above, the base price of the rod will be $179.99 ($194.99 with tax). With tax and shipping to your door the Tamer Elite will run $214.99. You may also arrange to pick up the rod from our Victoria office or from a TTF representative to save on shipping.

*Special Pricing, Introductory Pre-Sale Offer*
For a limited time, and on 2Cool only, we are allowing anglers to PRE-ORDER Tamer Elite Series rods at a special introductory price. This pre-sale is limited to the FIRST 10 RODS OF EACH MODEL. We'll put everyone that E-mails on a waiting list. Once the rods are ready to ship we'll contact those on the waiting list for payment information.

To get on the waiting list, send an E-mail to [email protected]. Please include the rod model number (listed below) in the subject line of your E-mail. The E-mail should also include your full name, phone number and address. Please note, YOU DO NOT NEED TO PROVIDE CREDIT CARD INFORMATION. You will not be charged until your rod has been shipped.

The specs and model numbers for the Tamer Elite Series rods are below. Remember to include the model number in the subject line of your E-mail address.

*Specifications:*
All models are CASTING
56 million modulus graphite blank
Split-grip EVA foam handle
Stainless guides
Blank-through reel seats

*Special Introductory Pre-Sale Pricing*:
TEML66C MED LT 6-12lbs 1/8-1/2oz 149.99 (introductory base price) 159.99 (w/tax) 179.99 (w/tax shipped to your door)

TEML69C MED LT 8-15lbs 1/8-5/8oz 149.99 159.99 179.99

TEM69C MED 10-17lbs 1/4-3/4oz 149.99 159.99 179.99

TEM70C MED 10-17lbs 1/4-3/4 149.99 159.99 179.99

*Questions*
PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT OUR HOME OFFICE ABOUT THIS ROD SALE. If you have any questions about the rods or order process feel free to ask them in this thread. You can also send an E-mail to [email protected] (PLEASE USE THIS E-MAIL ADDRESS FOR ROD-RELATED QUESTIONS ONLY). If you prefer to speak to someone on the phone, you can call our rod rep. Joey at 409-790-0440.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the early orders, guys. We appreciate your support of TTF, Warrior's Weekend and Fishing's Future!

I'm going to try to keep a running tally of the waiting lists (through the first 10) for each model. Once the lists fill up YOU CAN STILL E-MAIL US! If someone decides later they don't want their rod, the 11th person on the list will have the option to buy and so on.

*TEML66C MED LT *
0 on waiting list

*TEML69C MED LT*
2 on waiting list

*TEM69C MED*
0 on waiting list

*TEM70C MED*
2 on waiting list


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Got any pics of it?


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Rippin_drag said:


> Got any pics of it?


I don't, but Tal might. Let me see.

The rod is going to be all black with the image I included in the original post near the foregrip. We're still deciding on whether we're going to use orange or pewter accents in the threading. With the black EVA foam it's a really slick looking stick. Nothing too gaudy or flashy... all business. :work:


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

How long will it be to get one if preordered?


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

redfish91 said:


> How long will it be to get one if preordered?


Wait time is roughly 4-5 weeks, but that may get moved up. We will definitely keep you all posted on the progress.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

I will get pics...rods will be ready very soon.

This is a Limited Edition Series....Not sure how long we'll offer this Tamer Elite Series...Get em while you can.

TTF


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Te.jas.on said:


> *TEML66C MED LT *
> 0 on waiting list
> 
> *TEML69C MED LT*
> ...


Updated.

We're going to send out a newsletter with information about the new rods tomorrow (Thursday) morning. We'll probably get swamped with quite a few orders after that. If you want to be guaranteed a rod I'd suggest getting on the list this evening. I'm not trying to scare anybody, but that's what happened with the flush topwater kits last time we did a pre-sale.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of the rod with both silver and orange thread accents. More to come...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks cool .. Glad its american made.. The old China Red/ Red Tamers were some of my Favs and withstood the test of time and my catches.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Te.jas.on said:


> Here are a couple pics of the rod with both silver and orange thread accents. More to come...


Looks great!


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

What do the eyes look like? Not sure about the foam handle.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Got my order in for 2.... 7' mediums... Cant wait. Thats Joey for the fast replies and the contact. I talked to him and I sold on them....


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Got my order in for 2.... 7' mediums... Cant wait. Thats Joey for the fast replies and the contact. I talked to him and I sold on them....


No problem man, it was great talking to you. I know your going to really enjoy the rods!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Another pic with orange accents. I've got more, but momma' is getting tired of me playing on the internet while she takes care of the baby. I'll try to post more pics later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

I hope so. BillyStik always gives a rod away in a contest to promote his goods and services.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

BMTAngler said:


> No problem man, it was great talking to you. I know your going to really enjoy the rods!


Im ready for them..... I got your number now, so if i have any questions ill give you a buzz


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

scoresman said:


> I hope so. BillyStik always gives a rod away in a contest to promote his goods and services.


Look's like you're new to the website....Welcome....I don't understand your post....TTF gives away "rods" to promote other peoples causes and organizations...not our own


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

scoresman said:


> What do the eyes look like? Not sure about the foam handle.


Here ya go scoresman...Polished 316SS (1)Dbl Foot (6)Single Foot(66 &69) (7)Single Guides(7') + Tip

We like Cork and Foam.....Cork will go on our other Series....Foam seems to be gaining more and more fans....some say its the future of rods....time will tell!!!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I don't understand your post ...


I don't think he does either.....:bluefish:


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

One quick shot of the underside of the reel seat for you guys.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> I don't think he does either.....:bluefish:


 Haha, that made me laugh thanks.
Guys dont hesitate to call me during work hours, Im always up for talking fishing or giving you the details on the awesome rods! 409 790 0440 Joey


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

how long is the 66 C ?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

ratrap said:


> how long is the 66 C ?


Joey, I tried your phone but the message said you didn't want to talk to me. lol

It might help if you would post some more info about the rods.

What do the designations 66,69,70 stand for?
How long is the handle from reel seat to end?

The info on the guides is confusing. Still unclear how many guides and single or double foot ones on a rod.

Thanks,
dave


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

*LOL*

the model nos. on rods are usually the lengths. ie. 66C = 6'6" rod or 78"


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

I also tried to call with the same results but ordered anyways


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

i hate TTF emails in the morning. I always go to their website and spend my whole paycheck. Thanks guys for all the hard work you put in to make fishing easier for us.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Do the rods have length markers on them? If so, at what lengths.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Super Dave said:


> Do the rods have length markers on them? If so, at what lengths.


They do not have markers, Dave. We thought about adding them, but didn't want to limit the lengths to just Texas measurements. Also, with all the current talk of limits and regs, if size limits change in the next year or two we didn't want there to be any confusion.

I will get answers to the other questions ASAP.

For you folks calling Joey - I'm sure he appreciates your patience. He's been swamped with calls about the rods. Thanks guys.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

We've already hit the limits on two of the rods and are coming close on the other two.

The orders are still coming in by the minute, so what we're going to do is extend this pre-sale beyond the initial 10 orders. So you guys keep on sending those orders in and we'll get you on the list.

So far the 6'9" medium light and the 7' medium have been the most popular. 

Are there any other specific lengths or actions you guys would like to see out of this series? How many of you like 7'6" rods?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Id buy a 7'-6" or an 8'

Heck yes


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I got 2 

7' mediums on order from you. Let me see how they are then ill order a 7-6 probably


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> Joey, I tried your phone but the message said you didn't want to talk to me. lol
> 
> It might help if you would post some more info about the rods.
> 
> ...


Butt...Grip....Reel Seat is 12"

66....Reel Seat to Tip is 66"

69 ..Reel Seat to Tip 69"

7 ....Reel Seat to Tip is 70"

69 MLXF and 7' MM are selling like crazy ... What happen to 6'6"? I noticed that size stop selling in Tamer Series the last few years..Guess 6'2", 6'5" and 6'9" is most popular on the Tx Coast now??


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I already order one but was wondering how much does the 6 9 ml xf weighs


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jherna6714 said:


> I already order one but was wondering how much does the 6 9 ml xf weighs


Elite Rods 6'10" and below weigh 3.5-3.9 oz

7' and above 3.9-4.5 oz


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry for missing calls guys, I was getting swamped! I returned all calls, Im free to take questions about the rods. Give me a call 409 790 0440 - Joey


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Butt...Grip....Reel Seat is 12"
> 
> 66....Reel Seat to Tip is 66"
> 
> ...


For me, I've already got several 6'-6" rods so I ordered the 6'-9" ML instead.

Thanks for supporting American businesses and two worthy charities. I'm pleased to support your company in return. To the best of my ability, I'm done with Chinese rods and Chinese goods in general. Hard to avoid them at times, but I try hard to buy American first.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I ordered a 70med . I think it will be perfect for the new revo inshore I got last week. 
Please let me know if you recieved my order.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

rusty2009 said:


> I ordered a 70med . I think it will be perfect for the new revo inshore I got last week.
> Please let me know if you recieved my order.


What's your full name/E-mail address? I'll let you know if we got the order.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Te.jas.on said:


> What's your full name/E-mail address? I'll let you know if we got the order.


 PM sent


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to see a fast 7' mh action with about a 20lb line class. Got anything like that?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jeffscout said:


> For me, I've already got several 6'-6" rods so I ordered the 6'-9" ML instead.
> 
> Thanks for supporting American businesses and two worthy charities. I'm pleased to support your company in return. To the best of my ability, I'm done with Chinese rods and Chinese goods in general. Hard to avoid them at times, but I try hard to buy American first.


That makes sense....so many anglers already have 6'6"...they're looking for something different.

We can't make everything here but we felt an All-American Rod supporting American Vets and Kid/Family Fish Camps would be a great fit.

If anyone is interested in opening a Fishings Future Chapter and becoming a Master Angler(Instructor)for Fish Camps in your Hometown, let Fishings Future or TTF know.....I'm going to open Chapters in Beaumont and Victoria with the help of Adam Jaynes(Beaumont) and Bradley Hauboldt(Victoria)

Just wanted to let everyone know the NBA is going to do a trial Sponsorship(NBA Players attend Fish Camps and other cool stuff)with the Texas Chapters, so everyone support your local Chapter and let the NBA know Fishings Future is a great partner for the NBA.......Senator Lucio, Jr, Coach Bob Knight, Flip Pallot and others are on the Advisory Board

Check it out at www.fishingsfuture.org Fishings Future was founded in SPI/McAllen Texas

Warriors Weekend is only a few weeks away...get more info here
www.warriorsweekend.org

TTF


----------



## cobra342 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would also be interested in a 7ft MH 20lb line class rod


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

cobra342 said:


> I would also be interested in a 7ft MH 20lb line class rod[/QUOTE
> 
> Man...yawl plan on doing some serious Red fishin':rybka:....if there is enough demand for a certain rod model we'll make em


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is a sample of what the Rod Sticker will look like on the blank...not a great pic...but gives you an idea.:fish:


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I am on the list for a *TEML69C MED LT*
and from the pics I like the looks of the silver
accents rather than the orange.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

**** ttf does it again!! What a great looking rod!! Might need me one then


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Man you TTF guys don't even need to put any product in stores anymore, i bet yall are making a killin here on 2Cool! Just put up some special promotion and you'll sell out within a few days. LOL


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Man you TTF guys don't even need to put any product in stores anymore, i bet yall are making a killin here on 2Cool! Just put up some special promotion and you'll sell out within a few days. LOL


Thanks drag...We want to create a win-win here on 2Cool...We make special offers and contests for TTF Products, Fishing Trips, Gift Certificates to Tackle Shops, etc and 2Cool helps us when it comes to designing and releasing new fishing products...we learn tons on 2Cool and actually put ideas mentioned here into our products.

I'm excited to see what happens when we do a Special on the Gun Dog Dummy and Little Dummy in a few weeks...Not sure if it will top the Flush...we'll see...My staff almost quit during the Rod and Flush deals we did. LOL

2Cool has become a real important part of TTF....Can't say enough good things about 2Cool, but I do tell anyone and everyone I come into contact with, about this forum.

TTF


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

If you have any questions about the rods give me a call! 409 790 0440 Joey


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey .... We made a false statement ..... After looking more into the American Company that we chose for the componets on this Elite Rod...we found that the componets are actually made outside of the US....Sorry for the mistake.

We're gonna rethink this series.....Thanks, TTF

****We will donate money in each persons name that has pre-ordered this series, if we choose not to make it.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I like a person or a company in this instance that admits to their mistake . I'm still in on rod. That makes you'll a honest company . Anyways part of the rods profit is going to a good cause.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Appreciate your honesty and please keep us posted!


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Hey .... We made a false statement ..... After looking more into the American Company that we chose for the componets on this Elite Rod...we found that the componets are actually made outside of the US....Sorry for the mistake.
> 
> We're gonna rethink this series.....Thanks, TTF
> 
> ****We will donate money in each persons name that has pre-ordered this series, if we choose not to make it.


:spineyes:


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Hey .... We made a false statement ..... After looking more into the American Company that we chose for the componets on this Elite Rod...we found that the componets are actually made outside of the US....Sorry for the mistake.
> 
> We're gonna rethink this series.....Thanks, TTF
> 
> ****We will donate money in each persons name that has pre-ordered this series, if we choose not to make it.


 Are the rods made in Victoria?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

scoresman said:


> :spineyes:


No reason for that at all......simple mistake that was due to false info.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Sugar Jay said:


> Are the rods made in Victoria?


No....Houston Area....TTF has a Victoria and Beaumont location...we do lots of things between the 2 locations.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

BMTAngler said:


> No reason for that at all......simple mistake that was due to false info.


I think scoresman was just kidding.....relax BA lol


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

scoresman said:


> :spineyes:


Come on pods no need for that


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

cobra342 said:


> I would also be interested in a 7ft MH 20lb line class rod


This fast mh 7' design is something i need for tower fishing. I make long drifts and only get off the tower to unhook fish. When we land them we just lift them in the boat with the 50lb fins on a bass assasin jig head. The heavier design will give us more backbone and a quicker hook set. I would be a regular customer on this rod if it was available.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

X2 on railbird's statement. A MH with a fast tip will be great for tower fishing. If you guys decide to make a some 1/2 oz jig heads for sight casting in this wind, I think I'd buy those too.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

El Primero said:


> X2 on railbird's statement. A MH with a fast tip will be great for tower fishing. If you guys decide to make a some 1/2 oz jig heads for sight casting in this wind, I think I'd buy those too.


X2 on 1/2oz jigheads. I would buy 1/2 and 3/4 oz jig heads by the 100's if they were available. They are a mandatory part of our fishing when working in 15-40 mph winds. Line bow is a bioch when sight casting. Having a heavy jighead helps slow the bait down and lets you stop it in the right place for the fish to find it. On drum it is nearly impossible to catch them when the wind is blowing hard, because they don't like their bait moving when they find it. We have resorted to cone weights sliding above the jig head to solve this, but a really good heavy jig head would be much better and easier.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

El Primero said:


> X2 on railbird's statement. A MH with a fast tip will be great for tower fishing. If you guys decide to make a some 1/2 oz jig heads for sight casting in this wind, I think I'd buy those too.


We may have some 1/2oz jigheads at the Victoria shop...if not, we have the molds

As far as scoresman goes.....go read the last few TTF threads...he has had it out for us since he joined Apr 22 2011....he is feasting on our honest error....When someone tells us Made in USA....we take that as made in US.....not imported then assembled or distributed and sold as a US product....TTF just does not roll that way...But in the end it is my fault for not digging deeper.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

About how long will it take to have the rods built I heard about a month is that still the expected time.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> We may have some 1/2oz jigheads at the Victoria shop...if not, we have the molds
> 
> As far as scoresman goes.....go read the last few TTF threads...he has had it out for us since he joined Apr 22 2011....he is feasting on our honest error....When someone tells us Made in USA....we take that as made in US.....not imported then assembled or distributed and sold as a US product....TTF just does not roll that way...But in the end it is my fault for not digging deeper.


No worries. You guys are trying to do the right thing by making 100% All-American rod. As I stated earlier, I appreciate your effort and your honesty in letting us know you found out what you had planned didn't fit the bill. I know you guys are searching hard for the right components and hope you find them! No idea why someone would fault you for the idea or letting us know about the mistake. I certainly don't!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

TTF was looking to build the Elite Series rod ourselves here in the Houston or Beaumont area....With all the new projects we have going on and the fact that we messed the ELITE Rod up we will cancel this project.... No rod company ever built an Elite Rod for us...This was a TTF Project...However we did test many rods and took the best ideas from them to make ours..so you may see similarities between Elite and other rods on the market...We are still looking into manufacturing our own rods. We're going to play around with MH Fast idea for sure!!!! 

TTF will e-mail each person that pre-ordered(This was just a waiting list...no money exchanged hands) and let you know how we will handle the donation in your name....We might make the Elite Series later this year.

Thanks for all the kind words and understanding our mistake.




TTF


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats to bad was looking forward to getting the rod.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

I wasnt on the list, but look forward to the new series when it comes out. Hope yall can find a way to make it happen soon. Thanks for all the effort yall put into *my* fishing. Yall make some good stuff.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

We have determined that some of the best guides, blanks, reel seats, grips, etc are made outside the US...So, if we make the Elite Rod, it will be made here... but... many of the components will come from somewhere else...that's just how the Global Economy is these days....So, as we found out, when you purchase a custom or semi-custom high end rod from one of our Texas Rod Builders, you're getting the best rod and rod parts the WORLD offers...We learned a ton...so watch out when we finally get this Rod thing right... LOL.

The High End Rod market is a differnet animal than the Trout and Red Tamer Series we made...We may need to stick to what we know the most about.....The $100 rod price range.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

T_Sebastian said:


> I wasnt on the list, but look forward to the new series when it comes out. Hope yall can find a way to make it happen soon. Thanks for all the effort yall put into *my* fishing. Yall make some good stuff.


Thanks...that means a lot to my team and me....I KNOW we got all our new lures and the New Rod Series we're releasing this Fall right!!!!!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

You guys are are class act, I can't wait to see what you guys do with the new series I'm sure it will be awsome. Love your products and if we can ever lend you a hand in the rod building realm give us a call.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

dc1502 said:


> You guys are are class act, I can't wait to see what you guys do with the new series I'm sure it will be awsome. Love your products and if we can ever lend you a hand in the rod building realm give us a call.


Yes, X2!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

scoresman said:


> Yes, X2!


 I hear your amazing with lawn mowers.......................


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

scoresman said:


> Yes, X2!


Scoresman is 2COOLs latest and greatest Internet Tough Guy...What's your real name?


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

*scoresman is a troll...*

.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

T_Sebastian said:


> .


Scoresman is a troll...but go look at his posts since he joined Apr 22 2011...he is a company basher(employees of these companies don't find him funny)Look at the companies he supports...We just want to know who this person is....people like this need to be exposed....Scoreman is a Keyboard Tough Guy.


----------



## flydavecc (Jul 7, 2009)

The new TTF rods look alot like an [email protected] Backcountry?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

flydavecc said:


> The new TTF rods look alot like an [email protected] Backcountry?


Yeah...we like that rod a lot....we based some of our ideas on that rod...there was no way to put the Backcountry high end Blank and High End guides on the Elite rod and sell them for 179.99 but we did like the balance, EVA Foam and reel seat on this rod. I love my Backcountry...Good Eyes Flyavecc...great rod!!!!!

If you wanted a Elite Rod...H&H Rods are very close to what we were attempting to make...These are good rods.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Scoresman is 2COOLs latest and greatest Internet Tough Guy...What's your real name?


His name is Jeff he works at Gander mountain north.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Scoresman is 2COOLs latest and greatest Internet Tough Guy...What's your real name?


His name is Jeff he works at Gander mountain north.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

What Gander Mountain? lol is he one of the Greeter Guys?


----------



## cobra342 (Apr 11, 2011)

The more you talk about these rods the more I want one.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

cobra342 said:


> The more you talk about these rods the more I want one.


X2 !


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> His name is Jeff he works at Gander mountain north.


You serious?


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

K


cobra342 said:


> The more you talk about these rods the more I want one.


X3


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> You serious?


Yes he was one of the score keepers at MinuteMaid park for a bit.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*gun dog baits*



Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I will get pics...rods will be ready very soon.
> 
> This is a Limited Edition Series....Not sure how long we'll offer this Tamer Elite Series...Get em while you can.
> 
> TTF


 Just watched the vid on youtube of the gundog in action. Looks like a pretty convincing bait. I think if was a fish would probably eat it. Had any interesting experiences at Chilis lately?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I wish I still had some of those $100 rods from years back, sometimes the high modulus, high end rods are just a little to fragile. Was told by a rod builder long ago that most of them develop hair line cracks that can't be seen.*_


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

alldaylong said:


> _*I wish I still had some of those $100 rods from years back, sometimes the high modulus, high end rods are just a little to fragile. Was told by a rod builder long ago that most of them develop hair line cracks that can't be seen.*_


TTF is releasing a Great $100 price range rod this Fall and into Spring 2012...The new series will be a production "Store" rod but will have a Semi-Custom Feel...Really nice rods.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

so what's happening with the rod's that are built already like the one in the pic?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Yes he was one of the score keepers at MinuteMaid park for a bit.


Dang...that's crazy about Jeff :cloud:


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> so what's happening with the rod's that are built already like the one in the pic?


Anything and everything to do with the Tamer Elite is dead...there will be nothing out there with Tamer Elite on it....We will explore this series later this year.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Dang...that's crazy...never would of guessed a Gander Mountain Employee would be hiding behind a handle bashing their own vendors:cloud:


scorekeeper is Cool Hand

he's a schizo. I know this for a fact.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> scorekeeper is Cool Hand
> 
> he's a schizo. I know this for a fact.


LOL....Man... this is crazy...Cool Hand post as scoresman(ScoreKeeper) then logs in as cool hand and post comments about his scoresman posts???? Cool Hand does post on all Scoresman threads....dang...this is 2Cool Mystery Hour...I give up:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> LOL....Man... this is crazy...Cool Hand post as scoresman then logs in as cool hand and post comments about his scoresman posts???? Cool Hand does post on all Scoresman threads....dang...this is 2Cool Mystery Hour...I give up:rotfl:


yup. :spineyes:


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Im confused now are yall not making the rod anymore because of a foreign component? Or just making that bipolar guy angry?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> yup. :spineyes:


Gilbert you crack me up....so Cool Hand is Scoresman C'mon man, you can't be serious:slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

serious as a heart attack. He's one weird dude I tell ya.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

StoryTeller said:


> Im confused now are yall not making the rod anymore because of a foreign component? Or just making that bipolar guy angry?


The Tamer Elite rods are not going to be made at this time.

We may revisit this project at a later date if we find a way to make it work, but as for now, it's a dead venture.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> serious as a heart attack. He's one weird dude I tell ya.


 With all the feedback from his post I bet one of them is angry.:headknock


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> serious as a heart attack. He's one weird dude I tell ya.


Does he look like this? :slimer:


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Te.jas.on said:


> The Tamer Elite rods are not going to be made at this time.
> 
> We may revisit this project at a later date if we find a way to make it work, but as for now, it's a dead venture.


 Aww man I was getting amped up about it. Never owned a custom rod and was seriously looking into getting one. Oh well you cant rush perfection I recon.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Man this is some serious drama! Stay tuned!!! :rotfl:


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

HE SHOW US THE FUNNY.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> TTF is releasing a Great $100 price range rod this Fall and into Spring 2012...The new series will be a production "Store" rod but will have a Semi-Custom Feel...Really nice rods.


_*Can't wait, I read in an earlier post that TTF has been making rods for a while, please let me know where they can be purchased, online, retail outlets... Maybe these new glasses I've been wearing are giving me a problem or maybe my wife had them specially prepared where I can't see anything fishing related I've been buying Kistler's for a while, their great rods, just getting tired of making that trip to Magnolia @ almost $4.00 a gal.*_


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

teamburns said:


> Man this is some serious drama! Stay tuned!!! :rotfl:


LOL....I was just wondering why this scoresman dude was busting TTF's chops.....If Gilbert is right about the Cool Hand/Scoresman connection...my questions and concerns have been answered.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

T_Sebastian said:


> .


Made in America sea bass


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

scoresman said:


> Made in America sea bass


Your one of those guys huh?


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

BMTAngler said:


> Your one of those guys huh?


Uh, yeah...most men are... I would think. You're the official tester guy, right?
*Boob Pressure*


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Gilbert you crack me up....so Cool Hand is Scoresman C'mon man, you can't be serious:slimer:


LMAO!!! Gilbert....thats the best one yet! I'm not Scoresman....lol,but i do know his name is Jeff.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Its funny cause he thinks Im fat 
I did happen to see him shopping though


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

BMTAngler said:


> Its funny cause he thinks Im fat
> I did happen to see him shopping though


LMAO!!!! You really should wear sunscreen, it could save your life. Launch party?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

A Guido now? Come onnnn!


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> You serious?


I'm Terblig Handlooc from Germany


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

scoresman said:


> I'm Terblig Handlooc from Germany


Sprechen Sie Deutsch?


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Not to change the subject but is TTF really scratching this project because some of the parts are coming from overseas?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Somebody got a Red Ryder for christmas...................


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

dc1502 said:


> Somebody got a Red Ryder for christmas...................


:slimer::slimer:


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

scoresman said:


> I'm Terblig Handlooc from Germany


So youre a german troll...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

long shot said:


> Not to change the subject but is TTF really scratching this project because some of the parts are coming from overseas?


No...we are killing this project because the marketing and the rod did not match...we're going to push the Elite Rod back to this Fall so we can get the Gun Dog Baits, Shiney Hiney Products, new $100 rod series and new soft plastic line released this summer/early Fall...we just have lots of projects going on...don't have time to redo the Elite Rod until Fall/ Winter


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> LOL....I was just wondering why this scoresman dude was busting TTF's chops.....If Gilbert is right about the Cool Hand/Scoresman connection...my questions and concerns have been answered.


I hear you Tal, and a member for two weeks. You have handled the remarks very well! Hopefully Cool Hand likes TTF to balance out the other half! lol!!!



Te.jas.on said:


> Does he look like this? :slimer:


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> No...we are killing this project because the marketing and the rod did not match...we're going to push the Elite Rod back to this Fall so we can get the Gun Dog Baits, Shiney Hiney Products, new $100 rod series and new soft plastic line released this summer/early Fall...we just have lots of projects going on...don't have time to redo the Elite Rod until Fall/ Winter


Alright, well, Im dissapointed but id be alot more understanding if yall can get those gun dog baits out a little sooner...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

T_Sebastian said:


> So youre a german troll...


:idea:After reading a few post, this is my theory .....Gilbert(or Giblet as scoresman refers to him), Cool Hand and scoresman are buddies playing with peoples minds and jobs....scoresman is a Gilbert want -a- be....Mystery solved:spineyes:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> :idea:After reading a few post, this is my theory .....Gilbert(or Giblet as scoresman refers to him), Cool Hand and scoresman are buddies playing with peoples minds and jobs....scoresman is a Gilbert want -a- be....Mystery solved:spineyes:


Wrong,ask Te jas on about the pm i sent him on the 24th of April at 7;30 pm about the 6.6 spinning rod Trout tamer that i was wanting to order......why would i do that if i didn't like TTF? Don't be an idoit and confuse me with someone else....i didn't bash you in any way! i have always been a supporter of TTF,but if this **** keeps up you will loose one customer (i know big deal right?) but i'm serious! like i told you in the pm i'm am freinds with Gilbert,but not Scoresman.Your theory,your thoughts or whatever....your wrong!


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

The problem lies in the fact that we have a sponsor basher on board that needs to be reckoned with. 
I know Gilbert is a little weird...lol, but this scoresman fella is just flat out rude.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay Cool Hand....I'll check with Jason....You were just putting "LOL" after scomesman bash comments on this thread, so i figured you agreed with him or knew him...so the scorekeeper /scoresmans name is Jeff from Gander Mountain? 

TTF


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Okay Cool Hand....I'll check with Jason....You were just putting "LOL" after scomesman bash comments on this thread, so i figured you agreed with him or knew him...so the scorekeeper /scoresmans name is Jeff from Gander Mountain?
> 
> TTF


If he doesn't remember i can post the pm's that we sent each other that day.I was not agreeing with that ******* Scoresman i was laughing at the pictures he posted(wich were funny) thats it.I own six of the TTF Trout and Redfish tamers and tons of TTF plastics.I have always supported your company even have a couple decals on my boat.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*TTF Rods*

I love your rods. I'm always interested in your rod offerings. I like the 6' 5" and 6' 6" lengths for wading. They're hard to find in Austin stores. I have 3 7' TTF rods in ML and M actions.

I didn't get in on the Elite Series Pre-Order but am definitely interested in this idea.

I do like the measurements on the rod. It's a very nice touch that I would love to see on all of your rod offerings.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> If he doesn't remember i can post the pm's that we sent each other that day.I was not agreeing with that ******* Scoresman i was laughing at the pictures he posted(wich were funny) thats it.I own six of the TTF Trout and Redfish tamers and tons of TTF plastics.I have always supported your company even have a couple decals on my boat.


Okay Cool Hand., I'm sure Jason knows you....Just don't understand why this scoresman guy is being allowed to roam freely on 2COOL bashing companies(Not just TTF) and people.....I really do care and want you as a TTF customer....Sorry for my mistake.

TTF


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Okay Cool Hand., I'm sure Jason knows you....Just don't understand why this scoresman guy is being allowed to roam freely on 2COOL bashing companies(Not just TTF) and people.....I really do care and want you as a TTF customer....Sorry for my mistake.
> 
> TTF


No sweat,i'm still a customer and will continue to buy your products.Let know when the new rods come out and maybe the old Tamers trout and redfish models.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> No sweat,i'm still a customer and will continue to buy your products.Let know when the new rods come out and maybe the old Tamers trout and redfish models.Pp


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool Hand said:


> If he doesn't remember i can post the pm's that we sent each other that day.I was not agreeing with that ******* Scoresman i was laughing at the pictures he posted(wich were funny) thats it.I own six of the TTF Trout and Redfish tamers and tons of TTF plastics.I have always supported your company even have a couple decals on my boat.


This guy is full of it. He uses a Waterloo and throws DOA/Brown Lures and anything else he can get free. LOL!


----------

